# اريد افضل برنامج رسم لتصميم الدوائر الالكترونية



## حامد عمرو (30 ديسمبر 2007)

اخواني... حسب خبرتكم 
اريد افضل برنامج رسم لتصميم الدوائر الالكترونية للطباعة Pcb
مع الرابط


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى
كان يسمى بروتل Protel والشركة غيرت الاسم وهذا هو الموقع
http://www.altium.com/Products/AltiumDesigner/


----------

